# Global Warming?



## pimpdaddycoolz (Jun 8, 2008)

Is it just me or does it seem like quite a few people's plants are budding already? Not jsut showing sex, but BUDDING. It happened to mine, although that was my mistake on putting them out too early. My second batch has 3 clones of AK47 and they also budded... My cousins are budding, not just showing. and ive heard of atleast 3 other cases... Maybe im just tweakin out?!?! :doh:


----------



## Tater (Jun 8, 2008)

Dosen't budding have to do with the dark period and nothing else?  So that would mean global warming (which is a total myth imo) would have nothing to do with your plant budding.  Now if there was a major shift in the earth axis and rotation and it changed the day cycle then yes that could possibly cause you bud to bud early.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 8, 2008)

Cannabis plant is one of the few photo periodic plants, heat do not effect the flowering time although it does have some drastical effects on other aspects of the growth but just does not effect the flowering period.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2008)

sounds like you put them in a slightly shaded area, to make sure they still go into vegg next time survey your grow plot and look for where the sun hits all day from sun up to sun down.. good luck


----------



## darin1972 (Jun 9, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Dosen't budding have to do with the dark period and nothing else?  So that would mean global warming (which is a total myth imo) would have nothing to do with your plant budding.  Now if there was a major shift in the earth axis and rotation and it changed the day cycle then yes that could possibly cause you bud to bud early.


global warm is not a myth just do a search on melting ice caps and just see how much the ice caps  and glaciers have melted away over the last decade or so... i use to think the same till i did some reading.


----------



## LowRider (Jun 9, 2008)

darin1972 said:
			
		

> global warm is not a myth just do a search on melting ice caps and just see how much the ice caps and glaciers have melted away over the last decade or so... i use to think the same till i did some reading.


 
why don't you do a search on earth history.  sorry to high jack this here for a min.  But the earth has had many ice ages and heat spells through out its history.  guess the few million people and even the dinosaurs some how created enough fire to get a global warming effect of there own?  Myth my man.


----------



## jomchimpo (Jun 9, 2008)

Its rather vain of the human race to believe it and only it can change the settings of the earth, we don't know everything about how our planet works


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 9, 2008)

100 Years ago I don't think the ice caps were melting at the rate they are now. 100 Years ago, we didn't have such big industrialized cities as we do now. Either the timing is just coinsidence or we are causing the effects of global warming by our growth, destruction and pollution.

Global warming, I wouldn't believe affects light duration which MJ plants utilize to determine when to flower...


----------



## lemon_breed08 (Jun 9, 2008)

personally guys i think that we are a part of eaths cycle and that we will eventually even out but for the plant growth i agree with the the guy that said that your plants are budding cuzz of the shaid cuzz mine are all good man vegatative and all. good luck clear your growing area and get back to us and let us know.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 9, 2008)

*OK if you had your clones on a 24/7 light schedule before putting them outside that's why they are budding. More light inside less light outside = budding.  Ours did the same thing but have since reverted back to vegging. Next year be sure and put your clones on a 18/6 light schedule before putting them out. They will revert back just give them sometime.  *


			
				pimpdaddycoolz said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does it seem like quite a few people's plants are budding already? Not jsut showing sex, but BUDDING. It happened to mine, although that was my mistake on putting them out too early. My second batch has 3 clones of AK47 and they also budded... My cousins are budding, not just showing. and ive heard of atleast 3 other cases... Maybe im just tweakin out?!?! :doh:


----------



## Tater (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the good info TBG I should start adjusting my plants light cycle now then.

I wrote this huge rant with multiple factual points debunking global warming and on further reading realized that most of what I had written had been in anger at the ignorance and blind following of big media and carried with it a mean tone.  So instead all I will say is this.

I ask you to go and educate yourself on the topic of global warming, but please read independent studies and not ones funded by the government because as soon as money is involved bias is introduced.


----------



## Roken (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine are doing the same, they have a great sunny spot out back but everyone of them is flowering.  I know its not the strain differance because i am growing Arijans haze, t.n.t,white satin,white rhino,white widow,rock bud,kahuna,pure kush x bubba kush, heavy duty fruity all outdoors.  I have them in a makeshift greenhouse made from lumber and greenhouse plastic.  I would like to add tho i started these seeds on March 1st, so you can say it was a very early start on things.  I've been thinking that starting them this early  is the main cause of this.  5 of my growing freinds are having the same problem also, i am going to wait and plant my other seeds in july.  Any thoughts guys???
Roken.


----------



## jomchimpo (Jun 11, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *OK if you had your clones on a 24/7 light schedule before putting them outside that's why they are budding. More light inside less light outside = budding.  Ours did the same thing but have since reverted back to vegging. Next year be sure and put your clones on a 18/6 light schedule before putting them out. They will revert back just give them sometime.  *



What would you recommend doing during the period when its reverting back to veg, how can you make that happen faster, I've got my plant making nice little buds outside but i'd rather it get a bit bigger first.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 11, 2008)

Actually, human efforts are just a part of process, the new ice age is a natural cycle of The Mother. There is also a possibility of polar swift so be ready for a catastrophere in your life time.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 11, 2008)

*IMHO there is nothing you can do to make it revert back faster. It doesn't take long at all. We put ours out and a week later they had a bunch of new growth. Your plant should have more than enough time to get big and pack on some serious bud.  *


			
				jomchimpo said:
			
		

> What would you recommend doing during the period when its reverting back to veg, how can you make that happen faster, I've got my plant making nice little buds outside but i'd rather it get a bit bigger first.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Jun 11, 2008)

I was hella lit when i wrote that and now i feel stupid!!!! AAAAAHHAHAHAHA Man i wasn't thinkin straight at all. I dont know what i was thinkin!!!!! hahahaha My bad guys! But i do think global warming is a real issue.It doesnt seem to get any hotter every year in your regions? Hahaha im sitting here pondering on the fact of how lit i must have been to think that temperature was gonna start making them bud. I think i was for some reason thinkin the day light was shorter? i dont know?!?!?! hahahaha Thanks for not baggin on me! hahaha


----------



## bznuts (Jun 11, 2008)

when u say that the temps are rising in certain areas you need to keep in mind the length that our records go back. not far enough. if you look at the big picture, then our records are such a blink of an eye that they will not give us enough evidence to say that global warming is a huge factor. the earth will go through a cold era, then a warming trend, and back and forth. some era's are longer and more severe than others. this is one of the warming era's, where we see a rise in temps, and perhaps a deeper one then we have ever seen, but im sure maother nature will handle it. she always does.


----------



## Hick (Jun 12, 2008)

There going to open the ski slope in Aspen this weekend. .. 

"Snow predicted"


----------

